# Website award



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Were nominated for the Pdca "paint your website" award....

Lots of changes coming this next week but check it out and give me some feed back.....

www.callrichmondpainting.com

Thanks,


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

quote" We find a huge amount of our customers through referrals, saving money on marketing, and Other "Details" Your Racine Painting Contractor May Not Be Telling You..."


You are making it sound like all other painters are scum, not good IMO


----------

